# HIPS LOCKING AND PAINFUL WHEN LYING DOWN



## ApplePieMum (Mar 23, 2005)

Hope you can help, been having some excrutiating hip pain when trying to sleep on either side!! Am able to get comfortable for about an hour maximum and then its like the hip of the side I am lying on just locks up and the pain is awful!! I have to wake up DH to massage the area and then try to get comfy on the other side until that locks up as well. This has meant lots of disturbed sleep for me and DH who works long hours. Could this be SPD? I am OK when sitting down or walking etc, its just when lying down. 
Any help would be appreciated.

mahria - 27 weeks and 3 days


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

SPD mainly affects the centre of your pelvis, and it sounds as though the baby is just at a position now where it is lying on a nerve when you are lying down.  Try putting a pillow under your bump to give it a bit of support and that might help you,

All the best,

emily caitlin xx


----------

